# AML Track ????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys. I think I've found a good deal on AML (Accucraft) track. But I'm not to familiar with it. It's code 332, USA style brass. I'm assuming it's compatible with USA, Aristo, LGB.... 

Anyone know anything about this stuff? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Only Accucraft track I know of is code 250.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

AML track IS 332 brass, and is fully compatable with aristo and USA./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif
Nick S.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Any opinions as to quality?


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

AMS? 

Switches supposedly out last year are still not in. I thought 332 was behind that 

First check if it is in stock.


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

I have lave laid about 150' AMS Narrow gauge Code 250 track, it was quiet economical despite shipping costs to New Zealand/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif,  it was very nice to work with flexible & reasonably good appearance.

Last I heard switches are due in Feb, my only problem is getting my supplier to confirm shipping costs or respond to e-mails./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


John


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif what dealers carry the AML and AMS track?


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

St Aubins 

Hold your breath for the switches: 

Sharper Switches 

Accucraft has also sent in a photo of their latest efforts in readying their Narrow Gauge #6 Switch for production. The photo above, received this week by 1:20.me, shows not only a crisper overall sample, but a refined frog design on the switch as well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

For either code, other companies make switches. Jerry


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the durability of the code 250 track outdoors???????????????????? and does it have any problems with lining up with aristo, or usa track? will the connectors work properley with it from aristo???? Accucraft track 250?????? what's the scoop.


----------



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

How Flexible is the track that AMS is selling? 

For example, I'm sure the majority of G Scalers know that LGB flexible track needs the use of a railbender.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I have been able to find out, the AML in on par with USA & Aristo. You'll need a trackbender and it will hold the curve you've just bent.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It really has not been out long enough to know how it stands up. You can get special rail clamps to adapt 250 to 332. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had the code 250 stuff outside for three years, and it's proven quite durable thus far--certainly as durable as any other code 250 track. You can bend it without a railbender to around 5' radius (10' diameter) without any trouble, but I'd recommend a railbender anyway, as it just takes that element of tension out of the mix. The rail is slow to weather, but after 3 years outside, it's starting to brown quite nicely. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I was not specific on what I meant, I was referring to the ties, which seem to take 5-7 years to go bad if they do. I would hope to get 10 years on plastic ties. 

Of course I'm not espousing waiting 10 years to see if you should buy the track, just that it's not been out for 10 years yet. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a recent finding on the AMS Track. A friend had about 300' of track laid out since last year. The reack that is in the sun seems to have cupped up and will not lay flat anymore. With this being on a wooden elevated track the curves have a rock to it and the loco's are leaning outwards now. No real way to fix it other than shimming the track. It seems to be holding up fine but with high speed runs it looks a bit scary.


----------

